# training plans for the week of July 24 to 31



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

one thing I feel is getting unbalanced in Tito's training is long marks (150 yards plus), because of the heat. I'd like to squeeze in a couple of nice long ones some time this week, but I worry so much about overheating him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My non field plans:

This week we will be working on stays, stays, stays, stays, finishes, stays, loose leash walking, and some stays.

We are showing in graduate open next weekend so will need to make sure we get in plenty of utility work too. 

Oh yeah and we will be working on stays.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and keeping Flip's nose out of where it doesn't belong


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> and keeping Flip's nose out of where it doesn't belong


make that his tongue
:yuck:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok seriously, is he a "mouth scenter"? When he does articles, does he gently lick them? Some dogs sample scents with their mouth, especially males. Tito often does.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Weekly training*

I am starting to gear up for Faelan's obedience and agility, so I will be working mostly confidence for field as we prepare for more JH legs. I bought some ducks and have been having adventures, but today assembled a permanent home for Sir Drake which hopefully will mean less time catching him and more time working with him and Faelan (Towhee is not yet ready for a live duck and Casey, well he can be a little too tough on ducks).

That being said:

Saturday: Obedience with a focus on Fronts/Finishes and heeling. Field: Mini T (Faelan only)
Sunday: Water work with the group (Faelan only)
Monday: Agility: Distance work - pinwheels. Field: Whistle, come in
Tuesday: Obedience with focus on jumping and retrieving. Go Outs. Marking
Wednesday: Agility class
Thursday: Obedience class 
Friday: Girls night out, dogs day off
Saturday: Field work, bird work. Undecided but probably marking.

All mornings: Hiking

Edit to add: I should point out that Towhee is also being trained, but since I am expecting her to go into season soon, she is not entered in anything.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow Sharon, that's an amazing duck house!!!!
(good plans for the week, too!)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> wow Sharon, that's an amazing duck house!!!!
> (good plans for the week, too!)


Grins - the upper level has a pull out foil type lined tray for ease of cleaning! Now I just need to hope it is sturdy enough to protect from coyotes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

did you design that yourself? It's awesome!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> did you design that yourself? It's awesome!


No - I am so not good at designing things like that - I found it through Amazon.com


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sharon that is awesome! Can you come down and build me a really cool dog house?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Monday - puppy agility class, hope to get a nice obedience walk in early too. Supposed to be GORGEOUS (83 degrees) 

Tuesday - walk in field training class. Adele was going to see if we could run marks in the neighbors alfalfa field. Not too deep cover right now, recently mowed. 

Wednesday - agility training, working out go out and around, both left and right. 

Thursday - Training session with field trainer. 

Friday - long walk 

Saturday - Agility Demo we are invited to participate in. 

Sunday.... don't know yet :

Today we took Quinn and Gabby to the park and ran just a few marks. Gabby did two singles and two doubles before she got too hot. She nailed double #2 so I was pleased to end on that note. I think if we do that again, we should drive over. Gabby was getting herself all worked up because Quinn was in front of her. She was hot upon arriving.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We had a little field trip today which turned out to be awesome. Our friend Kathy who lives down near Gainesville and has labs, invited us to her house/training area near Pavo GA. I had no idea what kind of facilities she had, they blew me away to say the least. In the morning we trained on a large pond, basically a big triangle with a T extending into the middle, with large tufts of grassy weeds coming up out of the water here and there. We got two long open water marks across the pond (each 80-90 yards) and one real cheaty mark down the shore. Ran as singles then put them together as a triple for the big guys.
Then we moved over the technical pond. Holy cow it was BEAUTIFUL. Immaculately landscaped, bright blue water and more channels and fingers than you can shake a stick at. I have it on good word that Mike Lardy and other big wigs have trained here, and I can see why. We just set up two blinds but they were meaty:










We don't get to work on in-and-out water blinds very often, especially lately since we are so dry and banks are too high to see the dogs. So Blind 1 was very straightforward but I was happy to see Fisher carry his line over the first point and need only a little handling to get him straight all the way. Blind 2 was a doozy and while we had a good bit of handling I was pleased with Fisher's cooperation.
The blue lines are Fisher's path to the blind, and each red dot was a whistle and cast.
While running the two blinds he only received ONE correction/nick on one of the blinds. Can you guess where?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Tuesday or Wednesday will probably do obedience run through
Saturday obedience run through
Sunday field training with marks, water t, and baby blind

The other days I will train random things I am sure, I have certain things I am working on right now but don't necessarily train for on specific days.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi All, 

I have been remiss with the training this week. Out of town guests and doctor appointments sure put a damper on working with your dogs! Now that things are back to somewhat normal, here is what we are going to finish the week with.

Dooley, obedience work; attention heeling with markers, go outs, fronts & finishes.
Breeze, obedience work; positioning exercises and stays.
Tag, sits, stays and walking on loose leash.

Saturday, I am meeting up with Klamath Gold and we are going to do field work, then I will head to the training hall for some obedience in a class situation. For field stuff, I want to show Tag the thrower concept, vs hand thrown and we'll do simple doubles and maybe an honor with Doo. Breeze, I would like to lenghten her out on her marks, mindful of her positioning and line manners.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Today was a good session. It's fairly cool out right now, low 70's with a decent breeze, so we did land work today.
My training partner and I bought a winger, our other partner brought his, and we set them up in my soooooo cool designated dog training area, lol. Tito hasn't seen the winger in the field very often; usually Dan has his well hidden, so this was good experience.
We set up a SH test run with a double and a blind, and an honor. The first mark was short, maybe 60 yards, off to our right angle. The go-bird was a long mark up the middle, and the blind was 100 yards off to the left angle. Fairly straightforward set up. Cover is shoulder high to the dogs and relatively thick. When Tito sits, you can just see his head sticking above the cover.
I ran Tito as two singles first, he slammed them. Nice job, I was quite pleased. For the blind, I walked him WAY out so that he was probably only about 20 yards from the blind, lined him up, and sent him. I didn't want to challenge him on it, it's not my focus right now.
His second run I put the singles together as a double for him. He did a great job, stepped on both marks which surprised me because both of the other dogs are really quite a bit more advanced and Tito did every bit as good on marking, so I was pleased with him. Again moved up so that I was only about 20 yards from the blind, ran him to it. 
So a good day today. We have our agility private lesson this afternoon, may try to work on water honor, too, if she can spare a few minutes at her pond.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yesterday Gabby had her field class. Another good session and the weather cooperated so we could get more accomplished outside. Got permission from the farmer next door to use his alfalfa field. I was very pleased with Gabby's retrieves. She doesn't have cover experience and needs it BADLY. 

First of all they pulled out ducks for us to use... frozen ones. :uhoh: I have been told by MANY do not use frozen but this trainer said, doesn't matter have to pick up what you tell them to. Ok I get that but.... Well Gabby doesn't do frozen. We realized her duck holding problem was they were not fully thawed. Once we had a thawed duck there was no problem. So yesterday she would not pick up the frozen duck. These ducks by the way were pretty gross in my book. Again I know the dogs have to learn but geesh. One's head was being held on by a ligament. Yuck. I tried to fetch Gabby but she got her stubborn streak. Since I was in a limited capability scenario, I decided to see if she would work better with a smaller bird. She had some chukkars in her pile. However I found A PIGEON!!!! Gabby's WC in September will be on pigeons on land. So a perfect opportunity to introduce her. 

Ok so pigeon was also frozen, but I FF'd her to it and she picked it up. Then I collar fetched her, and did some short retrieves. If she hesitated on the pick up a nicked her. She got better with every chance. Then we went to the alfalfa and she nailed her retrieves. I was pleased. 

We finished by going to the back of the property running 3 singles, short, medium and longer using white coat stick people, and a starter pistol. Gabby was very good could care less about the white coats, and gun. 

One thing she did on her longer mark and I wonder if you have any thoughts. I lined her up, she sat and watched the fall, when I released her she started to run straight out, but then as she stopped before she reached where the bumper (we were using these at this point) and started searching. The bumper landed just inside some higher cover, not a hard mark but not visable. The thrower did a "hey hey" and Gabby resumed her search in the proper direction, and found the bumper and returned wonderfully. Sometimes on longer marks especially when they land in some cover, she doesn't run the full distance out. Is that just young and inexperienced? She does look like to me she is watching the fall. Duck calls and good throws (arcing through the air) are being used. Should we just practice more? She is running 100 yards plus on marks on cut grass. This one yesterday was about 120 feet. 

It was a fun day. Tomorrow the good field training session. Can't wait. Hoping it does not rain. There is a chance, and since we have been so dry it probably will because we have this lesson. 

I have been getting Gabby out twice a day this week. Walks in the early AM then either agilty, field or obedience work in the afternoon.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a great sessions! I would love to work early in the morning, but I have to be to work at 5:30 so I have to wait until it cools in the evenings (nothing like what you guys have been dealing with though).


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> One thing she did on her longer mark and I wonder if you have any thoughts. I lined her up, she sat and watched the fall, when I released her she started to run straight out, but then as she stopped before she reached where the bumper (we were using these at this point) and started searching. The bumper landed just inside some higher cover, not a hard mark but not visable. The thrower did a "hey hey" and Gabby resumed her search in the proper direction, and found the bumper and returned wonderfully. Sometimes on longer marks especially when they land in some cover, she doesn't run the full distance out. Is that just young and inexperienced? She does look like to me she is watching the fall. Duck calls and good throws (arcing through the air) are being used. Should we just practice more? She is running 100 yards plus on marks on cut grass. This one yesterday was about 120 feet.


Hi Ann, sounds like you are doing great with Gabby. What you describe is extremely common with inexperienced dogs, hunting short of the fall. Especially if there are other factors with the mark like cover, up a hill or longer distance than they are used to. Dogs get used to using X amount of energy on a mark, and if cover or some other factor causes them to expend more energy than just running in a straight line, they can stop and hunt short, because in their mind they "used up" the energy it should have taken to reach the mark. Also it takes a lot of repetition to hone in on their depth-perception skills which of course is very important in marking.
It is a very good habit to throw everything ANGLE-BACK from the gunner, so the dog has to run PAST the gunner to get the bumper. They learn to extend their hunt and focus past the gunner, not before. Once they understand this and are running straight lines to the AOF and not breaking down early, you can start to mix up the angle of the throws...angle back, flat or angle-in.
This is learning how to mark. She needs LOTS OF SINGLES. Last week when you were discussing her breaking down and returning to an old fall on a single, but yet you were also doing doubles with her....the reason I suggested scrapping the doubles right now and concentrating on singles is because it's obvious that she has not had enough consistent exposure to good singles to build up her repertoire of marking skills and prowess. Learning to proficiently and skillfully handle singles is of utmost importance before trying to get the dog to do doubles. At her age and skill level I would not be worrying about doubles at all, although to teach her the mechanics you can do hand-thrown multiples in the yard, which after a while starts to look like wagon wheel anyways, so good for mechanics on all accounts. But please keep your focus on singles and improving and honing her marking skills before moving on.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anney, that was a very upbeat and helpful post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> but then as she stopped before she reached where the bumper (we were using these at this point) and started searching. The bumper landed just inside some higher cover, not a hard mark but not visable. The thrower did a "hey hey" and Gabby resumed her search in the proper direction, and found the bumper and returned wonderfully. Sometimes on longer marks especially when they land in some cover, *she doesn't run the full distance out.*


Probably just lack of confidence if she hasn't had marks that far out. I would do Walking Singles in different types of cover out to at least 150yds. to get her confidence and depth perception. Stopping in middle to investigate and old fall or something of interest. Back nick Back
She probably is not used to the distance. Gunner is out to 200+ and as soon as I am confident with his marking at distance we will start gun stations on a regular basis. He should be able to handle "formal" marks then
Hope this helps. Just my .02


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Saturday: Obedience with a focus on Fronts/Finishes and heeling. Field: Mini T (Faelan only)
> Sunday: Water work with the group (Faelan only)
> Monday: Agility: Distance work - pinwheels. Field: Whistle, come in
> Tuesday: Obedience with focus on jumping and retrieving. Go Outs. Marking
> ...


Update:

Saturday went very well. I am still working on transitions from normal to slow and back again for heeling with both Faelan and Towhee. Fronts & Finishes. I was socializing a bit too much and did not do my mini T however 

Sunday: Was awesome water work with Faelan. In the HHH, rain, then bight sunshine he did 4 water marks with goodly swims and very nicely.

Monday & Tuesday were wash outs with weather (T Storms) in the evenings. Worked fronts, finishes, marks and pivots inside instead.

Wednesday: Faelan, Towhee & Casey all did very nicely in agility class - we worked some new concepts and they were really good (extreme slicing followed by pinwheels, some sends, some grid work and some interesting sequences)


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Monday..........Walking Singles
Tuesday..........Walking Singles out to 200+
Wed................CC then water marks with double entries
Thurs..............CC breakthrough on remote sits on whistle w/distractions and Here.
Fri...................Walking singles,marks with gun stations,more CC and OB
Sat..................Same as above


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Anney and Radarsdad!!! Some good advice there. 

First of all just to make sure you understand, we are introducing Gabby to doubles (her WC is in Sept) BUT we are keeping them VERY short. I don't think her "go bird" has been 50' and the memory is shorter, just working on the concept.

I never understood "angle back" when I would read people's posts. Now I get it and no I have not always done that and it makes TOTAL sense. I think the hardest part is finding places to work with cover. I live in the city. Things are mowed. Just the way it is. The training grounds we have access to do have cover, but it is an hour drive away. I can't get there every day, and even if I did go by myself.... I couldn't work on marks very well certainly not long ones...I don't throw that well. 

It's raining here this AM. I did not walk the dogs. However we I believe are still on track for going to the trainers, as long as he holds his class in the rain. Actually it is supposed to be nicer there, but it is a 2 hour drive we do not want to get there and find out no class. I suspect we will have it even in the rain.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

On your training day on the doubles. If she blows the memory bird. Rerun only this time either you or someone else throw a bird off to the side and rerun the memory bird. Don't rerun the go bird, just the bird off to the side and the memory bird (focus is on the memory bird). Don't repeat it again if she doesn't have success try to recreate somewhere else.
Just a suggestion it may not work for you depends on the dog but we use it to teach long difficult memory birds.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Is Gunner out of a Firemark Litter (Woody X Looky) ? If so, I currently have his sister. She is still for sale and I am providing some training until she finds a new home.

Looking forward to training with Laura on Saturday. For Bella we will be doing some mark lengthening drills (gunner thrown). It will also be her first group training experience. Amber just wants to train and will take whatever she gets (perhaps some doubles and maybe a triple).

Randy


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Thanks Anney and Radarsdad!!! Some good advice there.
> 
> First of all just to make sure you understand, we are introducing Gabby to doubles (her WC is in Sept) BUT we are keeping them VERY short. I don't think her "go bird" has been 50' and the memory is shorter, just working on the concept.


Gotcha. That sounds good, just be sure to keep the memory bird and the go bird at least 90º apart, closer to 180º right now. If she is having trouble remembering the memory bird you can do that as a single first, then put together the double. Remember to do about 75% singles though, in your overall training.



> I never understood "angle back" when I would read people's posts. Now I get it and no I have not always done that and it makes TOTAL sense. I think the hardest part is finding places to work with cover. I live in the city. Things are mowed. Just the way it is. The training grounds we have access to do have cover, but it is an hour drive away. I can't get there every day, and even if I did go by myself.... I couldn't work on marks very well certainly not long ones...I don't throw that well.


You will find this useful even if your marks are on mowed grass. It usually doesn't matter and in fact can be quite telling that YOU as the gunner can see the bumper on the ground plain as day but the dog stops short. That tells you how the dog actually works to achieve on a mark, they use their eyes to watch the fall but use their other faculties of depth perception, running straight lines, nose, etc to actually locate the mark. That takes practice to perfect. And in fact for a dog still learning to run past the gunner consistently I would almost exclusively do marks on short cover. People get enamored with cover and terrain and all this business when their dog still can't mark well on a flat, featureless, low-cover field. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes he is Gunners sister. What is her name? Is she as focused as Gunner is on the field? When I make him honor he just about stares a hole in the gun stations and or throwers at any distance. Runs good lines and corrects for terrain. So far marking very well.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Yes he is Gunners sister. What is her name? Is she as focused as Gunner is on the field? When I make him honor he just about stares a hole in the gun stations and or throwers at any distance. Runs good lines and corrects for terrain. So far marking very well.


I don't believe it...I must see some pictures :curtain: (read that to mean, I would love to see some current pictures of Gunner)!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I think I conveniently "forgot" to make goals beginning of week but here's what we did so far; (goals changing as a result of going over collar status w/ dog skool teecher and considering impulsively entering convenient WC test):

Sunday - land double & water singles
Monday - collar condition + our "pattern blind" in front yard
Tuesday - thunderstorm delay
Weds - land double (w/ one thrown from line) and collar work - supposed to expand sit nick from heel position to distance and include whistle sit nick - no fetch work until the whistle sit conditioning is in place, including at distances 
Thurs/Friday - do the collar homework and memory/double exercises at home
Sat - meet some of Gladys kinfolks for some kind of training; obedience in pm, can do some memory/double stuff outside
Sun - hopefully our group will meet Sunday, if not, do collar and double/memory stuff at home or some nearby field(s)


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> I don't believe it...I must see some pictures :curtain: (read that to mean, I would love to see some current pictures of Gunner)!


Ok I will get some when gets up from his afternoon nap. Demodex is still showing a little around his eyes but hair is growing in.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Here he is Laura





















Catching the little guy still is a trick.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh he is a DOLL! Look at that tail, are you sure he doesn't have a litter Pointer in him?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

He had just finished something so while he was still I snapped the picture. He might have pointer when was younger he pointed at everything strange in the yard haven't seen him do it in a while. I really wonder what he would do with a live bird in some brush.
I like those pictures of Tag. 
Not sure if he is going to be red though. Been awhile since I had a red one.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

We'll get some pictures of his sister Bella, Saturday so you can compare the two. Small world isn't it?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Cool, I would love to see her pictures I'll show em to Gunner.
It is a small world.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Gunner is adorable! I love the pointing!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Tonight's training. Ran blue blind first.
Ran red marks second "series." I ran the two outside ones as singles for both my guys.
Ran yellow marks as a double, long bird is thrown shackled duck memory bird, short one is just a bumper go-bird. Fisher got hung up in drag-back scent where this mark overlapped with the AOF of the old mark, a hey-hey from the gunner got him back on the right track.
Slater let go of his duck to shake off and it dove into the water before he could catch it again. What ensued was 10 minutes of the poor blind duck swimming in circles with Slater on his tail (the duck had painter's tape wrapped around his head like a hood so he couldn't see and fly off -- works great). I got tired of watching, let Fisher out of the truck and Fisher had that duck in two seconds. Slater was like, So you just GRAB IT??!?!?!?! LOL


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Our Training Report
Sunday: Water Singles, Land, Water, Land, Water ran from bank and then backed up to add more land on the front end. Casting drill.

Wednesday: Trained with Pro and big group. We did Winter's 1st Big Dog Doubles. Three doubles, back to back to back. The memory bird was thrown from the same winger station for each double. The Go birds were 180, 120, and 90 degrees separation from the Memory Birds. She also had to deal with rolling hills and short cover changes. She nailed all three doubles. WooHoo. More casting work.

Today: Water Singles


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love this thread! Keep it coming guys!
Anney, that's awesome the way you do that with the photo. Had to laugh about Slater, LOL.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Anney, do you often mix bumpers and birds when training?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Hey Anney, do you often mix bumpers and birds when training?


We like to use mainly birds on marks, primarily for the scent. Bumpers can get lost in 3" of cover so it's not fair to have the dog nail a mark but not come up with it at the very end because he can't see or easily smell it. So birds are a good solution for that. But in a case like the above setup it was on mowed golf-grass and short, and really all the go bird was doing was setting up the long one as the memory, wasn't really anything to the mark, so we used a bumper. By that time the dead birds were soggy and gross so, um, yeah, a bumper.
Regardless of what we use on marks, blinds are almost always bumpers, maybe 1% of the time we'll use a duck on a blind. Otherwise you're asking for ants to get on them, and it's cumbersome and time consuming to set out an individual bird for each dog to run a blind. So in that respect yes we always mix birds & bumpers.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I love this thread! Keep it coming guys!
> Anney, that's awesome the way you do that with the photo. Had to laugh about Slater, LOL.


Seriously, he's kinda a prima donna with the birds, he is all over them but doesn't want to just grab them forcefully if they put up a fight. Obviously in the water the duck had the upper hand, even a blind duck  He followed it behind about 6 inches away but if he got too close the duck would flap and he would back off. Sheesh. Well he had perseverance being that he stuck with it for 10 minutes before I gave up, I was starting to worry about him getting fatigued, and I was bored! LOL Fisher seriously dove in and grabbed that dang bird on the first attempt, NO messing around there! Now try to reconcile two dogs and one bird, and the pond, and me not really wanting to touch any of them, and thinking if my two dogs are ever going to get in a fight this would be it. Luckily they were good and it ended peacefully! Duck still alive, too!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I like to spice up the blinds with birds on a young dog especially. You get a little more focus and enthusiasm. You can trade em in and out when needed but I like birds as much as possible.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Well we did get some training in today, so I'm pleased. Did the matrix drill for angle backs, did our weave poles (I'm supposed to do WHAT with these horse fence stakes stuck in the ground?????), and then went to the local park pond for some very limited water work. I was proud of myself for squeezing in a few things, as busy as it is here at the pet hotel!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Well folks looks like she's keeping him.
For now LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, but he's treading on very thin ice


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We were out early this morning to get a bit of casting work in.
I have been running a drill called Pyramid. Winter has been running the sides of the pyramid just fine. However, I was having trouble casting Winter from the base of the pyramid to the apex. Side piles close to the apex were creating too much suction and I was ping ponging off them and not getting a straight line out on one "back". I tried moving up with limited success.
When I worked with the Pro this week he had me widened the pyramid and change the stake marking the apex pile to a longer white stake, leaving the side piles marked with the shorter black stakes.
Well, it worked like a charm. Straight line out to the apex on one "back". Now, why didn't I think of that?
A training partner told me this week that it is _now _during these casting drills that the partnership really comes together. This is where you learn how to read your dog and create a language between you. I can start to see it. Getting my feet/body lined up telling her the direction, a quiet "ready" gets her looking out and you can see slightly eye and head motion as she looks from stake to stake. A "there" when she is locked on right stake. With "back" she zips out and back with the bumper and you can see she knows she got it right, and of coarse I tell her what a Smarty Pants she is. It seems that Winter loves running this drill as much as I do. It really does feels like we are building a partnership.

After casting we met up with Winter's BMD friend and her owner. They played and swam. I have a tired and happy dog.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

So today, I met Randy (Klamath Gold) where I work and we did mostly puppy stuff, but did run the big dogs. Tag did really well, it was his first time with a gunner in the field. Didn't seem to faze him other than he did look back at Randy a couple times. Overall I was pleased with his efforts. 

With Breeze we had some issues with her marking in cover. My plan is to do lots of marks in low cover just to get her lengthened confidently then introduce cover in varying stages. She was much better on the line.

Dooley did not lose any points today! He was a very good boy. We started with a single across a road and into a low spot with no real cover. Easy. Then we ran a double using that single mark as the memory bird and a very short throw from me as the go bird into heavy cover. He was awesome, pegged them both and did not attempt to break between throws. Then Randy and I swapped places and ran the same basic set up, without the single, from the other end of the field and again, Doo had no issues. 

It was starting to get a little warm, and I still had to go to obedience, so we stopped on success and overall, am very happy with the performance (save some of Breeze's marks). We let the puppies play a little (see the thread Gunner's Sister...) then called it a day, as far as field went.

Off to obedience. Tag was the demo dog for beginning class, and was very tired, but did very well. We did sit and accept praise, random attention, "with me", get-it game, stays, and started heel work (just beginning, follow the cookie, kind). My puppers are very tired.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan had a very busy day. I think we covered everything in is training today. He was able to do some singles with a real duck ..did good, got some good pictures for the ad.. Then practiced tracking, both a track and article circle, then went inside in the air and worked Open and Utility, then also got in a jumpers course in agility.. I also have a tired pupper tonight..


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like a very good day.
Just one question. Does Dooley earn credit for point deductions when he does really well or this a cumulative score with no deductions??. LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Sounds like a very good day.
> Just one question. Does Dooley earn credit for point deductions when he does really well or this a cumulative score with no deductions??. LOL


Nope, no chance to get back a point. However, there was one time where I only took a half a point instead of a full point, cuz he did so well before and after the infraction.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Whew, glad he gets some credit he's gonna need it LOL


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> With Breeze we had some issues with her marking in cover. My plan is to do lots of marks in low cover just to get her lengthened confidently then introduce cover in varying stages. She was much better on the line.


I wouldnt score her too hard. There was a lot of juice in those marks we threw for her. It didnt help with one of the throws getting screened by foreground cover. She is looking good for a girl coming out of whelping.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I got some water t done yesterday which was good. No hesitation, plowed right in there to get to the pile every time. Threw in some whistle sits, and a few casts to the right pile. The only problem is she took the side cast at an angle that slightly favored the bank but she is learning. Also did some wagon wheel.

This morning we did an obedience run through and she was pretty awesome. Did a whole pattern with beautiful attention on-leash and was not rewarded until the end, at which point we played with her jute tug. Food is gone! She did get a little more stressed off-leash and paced a little and was slow on a few turns. Going to do some dowel work on that and find a very light stringy lead to phase out to.

Tomorrow we are going field training! I requested water but it is hard to find a place to train, even harder to avoid cheat grass but we found a spot that hopefully will work.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Today I drove out to Williston by myself and just set up blinds. Four blinds with orange stakes, starting from shortest (about 35 yards) to longest (about 125 yards) in the form of a fan, so the object was turn and don't focus on the one you just got, run past it. Slater first, he lined the first three (!!) and two-whistled the last one --- GREAT job from him! He is starting to take very nice initial lines which was apparent today, the middle two blinds were on about 15% separation and he ran very distinct lines to each of them, was real proud of him. Fisher lined the first two, one-whistled the 3rd and 2 whistled the last one. Short and sweet! A lot of driving for just that but worth it  I found a whole cow femur in the grass, too, no I didn't take it home. I found a cannon bone out there last time and brought it home, the boys have been chewing on it. Free dog toy!
Oh, I started at 7:30 pm and it was 91º. Yuck.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

start thinking about this upcoming week guys....


----------

